# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  ازياء شتوية رجالية

## دموع الغصون

مدخل.!
ياعيون الكون غضي بالنظر 
اتركينا اثتين عين تحكي لعين 
اتركينا الشوق ماخلى حذر 
بلاخوف بنلتقي.. وبلا حيرة بنلتقي 
بالتقي بعيونها وعيونها احلى وطن.. وكل الامان









































*





.


.


.


.


.


.

* 


مخرج.!

في زحمة الناس صعبه حالتي 
فجأه اختلف لوني وضاعت خطوتي 
مثلي اوقفت تلمس جروحي وحيرتي 
بعيده اوقفت وانا بعيد بلهفتي 
ماحد عرف اللي حصل 
وماحد لمس مثل الامل 
كل ابتسامه مهاجره جات رجعت لشفتي 
وكل الدروب الضايعه مني تنادي خطوتي 
ويارحلة الغربه.. وداعا رحلتي

----------


## &روان&

كتير حلوين  
يسلمو

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مجموعة جميلة وانيقة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اناقة رائعة ومميزة ، كل الشكر الك دموع على هالمختارات اللزيزة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور الحلو والتعليقات المميزة 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مجموعة رائعة اختي دموع 
يسلمو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورين على المرور 




*

----------

